# Anyone pregnant again after MMC?



## coco84

Hey ladies,

Just wondering if anyone else is in the same boat? had MMC in november discovered at 12 week scan, baby had died at 7 weeks.

Found out i was pregnant again last week, but all i can do is constantly worry :nope: 

Feel sick at the thought of going for a scan, will be having one at 8 weeks.

Anyone else the same?
xx


----------



## tweedy

hey coco, sorry for your loss.

i had a mmc in november too, it was picked up at 8 weeks, but baby stopped growing about 6 weeks. i had an early scan due to previous ectopic and mmc at 12 weeks, so was glad they caught it early. 

i am nearly 6 weeks along and although i am thankful that i get an early scan i am dreading it, it's on monday. they need to rule out ectopic, but at the same time i find it causes me more worry if things are quiet as they should be.

Pregnancy after a loss is so hard, it really isn't magic anymore and you turn into a worrier, but believe me it only lasts the 1st few months, my daugher was born after 2 losses and after my 12wk scan i started to relax and enjoy things.

with your past loss, i would recommend the scan, but try not to worry about it too much, in the end what will be will be, and after only 1 mc you are no more likely to have another.

hope we can both find the strengh to get through the next few months, and on to the good bits x


----------



## kanga

Hi Coco. I've had 2 mmcs and know how you feel. Rest in the thought there is nothing you can do to change the outcome of your pregnancy and there is no reason why it won't all be fine.

It's great that you have a scan at 8 weeks to look forward to. If all is well at 8 weeks then your chances of another loss will reduce significantly. 

I have dreaded all of my scans this time round, even the 20 week one. WHen you have gone through the trauma of a mmc I dont think you ever really enjoy scans x


----------



## fides

so sorry for your loss and congrats on the new baby in the tummy. 

i naturally m/c during the 13th week but certainly didn't pass anything as big as it would have been after 12 weeks of growth, so i have no idea when our baby died. 

we have our first scan next week at 6wk6day and we're nervous - i'm trying not to get my hopes up too much b/c i know it can be too early for a heartbeat, but at the same time i really want to know if the baby's growing okay. i'm just trying not to be a worry-wort b/c i know that's not healthy.


----------



## BellasMummy

Hi Ladies,

I had a MMC in Dec, found out at 12 week scan that baby had died at 7 weeks.

I am now 7 weeks and absolutely terrified! I am having an early scan just waiting for the date.

I have done about 20 pregnancy tests!

I am so worried that I keep convincing myself something bad is gonna happen. I haven't really had many symptoms the odd wave of nausea, slightly sore boobs but that is about it. But I didn't have much with my LO.
The last fews days I have had a niggling pain in my left side and shooting pains up my bum and am now thinking ectopic!

I hate this worry and the waiting!!

xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## SerenityNow

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

I also had a mmc that was discovered at my 12 wk scan. With this pregnancy I really didn't want to have an early scan. I can understand why a lot of women do want them, but the thought of going in for a scan made me feel horrible panic. 

However, I did end up getting one at 9 wk +3 because I had spotting and low progesterone. I was barely able to hold it together until I saw the heartbeat, but in the end having a scan was the right thing to do. It was a huge relief to see the baby developing as it should. Waiting until the 12 wk scan would have been more traumatic emotionally because that's when I found out I'd lost our last baby and it would just have prolonged the worst of my anxiety.


----------



## Jo20072007

Hi all I'm sorry if this is the wrong place to put this ... But where is the right place I guess. 
I was told two days ago at my scan that the baby had died and now I'm struggling whether to wait and let it happen naturally or to go for a d&c. I have heard bad things about both so really needing people who have been through it to tell me their experience. 
Thank you x


----------



## coco84

Jo20072007 said:


> Hi all I'm sorry if this is the wrong place to put this ... But where is the right place I guess.
> I was told two days ago at my scan that the baby had died and now I'm struggling whether to wait and let it happen naturally or to go for a d&c. I have heard bad things about both so really needing people who have been through it to tell me their experience.
> Thank you x

Hey hun, sorry about your news, I went through this same thing last november, i opted for D&C as nothing seemsed to be happening naturally for me as i was 12 weeks and baby died at 7, i still had all my ppregnancy symptoms too. Its really an individual choice but i found the D&C fine, i had no pain and i was in and out of hospital in one day, i hardly had any bleeding and my cycle returned 30 days after. 

I hope you get on ok hun, if you need to know anything else feel free to ask :hugs::hugs:

xxx


----------



## coco84

Thank you ladies for your replies.

Congrats Kanga, nice to see your pregnancy is going well this time, lovely to see a happy ending. 

Bellasmummy - i am very similar to you i'm analysing every last syptom, keep prodding my boobs to make sure they are still sore. 

It seems like alot of women out there have more than one MMC which makes me nervous as my Doc told me it was quite rare and unlikley to happen again, just feel like i get into a total panic, cant bear the thought of going in to the scan room and being told the same thing again. 

xxx


----------



## Amberyll23

Hi Jo--So sorry for your loss hun. I had a natural m/c in September. U/S at 9 wks had shown that my little one had stopped growing at 6.5 weeks and never developed a heartbeat. I was given the choice of natural vs. D&C and, after weighing my options, opted for a natural m/c. 

The natural m/c for me was like a very painful period crammed into 2 days with the passage of the sac/tissue at the end, but I would not change my decision for anything. The only thing that you have to be sure of is to go to the hospital if you hemmorage (can't stop bleeding after you pass the tissue) and to do a followup u/s to make sure that you have passed everything (because if you haven't, you have to have a D&C anyways).

The reason I did not choose a D&C is because I personally just did not want to risk scar tissue from the procedure in my uterus or infection. This is a personal choice, however, and lots of women have D&C's and go on to have perfect, healthy pregnancies after that!


----------



## HollieQ

So sorry for your loss but congratulations on your pregnancy xxxxxx

I too had a mmc 9 months ago, I was 10 weeks but baby stopped growing at 6. The months after it affected me worse than everything, so we'd only just started TTC again this month and I got my bfp straight away. 

I too am nervous as hell! 

I think positive thinking has to be the way to go :hugs:xxxx


----------



## glaciergirl

First off - Jo20072007 - so sorry to hear about what is happening to you. I hope you are getting lots of support:hugs:
Secondly Coco - congrats on your new pg!! xx

I had a mmc last November and they thought baby stopped growing at 5/6 weeks, it was detected at a 10 week scan. I opted for a D&C as the consultant thought it would take longer for my body to miscarry naturally (no symptons of mc whatsoever). After my D&C they found the baby was 8 weeks and although the tests came back normal they think it had some kind of chromosone problem. D&C was best option for me as I was having an emotional breakdown and needed pg removed quickly - BUT i did get infections afterwards and was on antibiotics for about a month which caused me other problems. 

I am in counselling now to treat my depression after the first mmc, and my new midwife arranged a scan at 6w+2 to help me along. Saw that everything was normal and baby had a hb :cloud9: That said I still worry about my coming and going of symptons and having another mmc - then suddenly like this morning, symptons strike and I was sick before breakfast! I cry at the time as I feel so sick (and tired all the time) but inside I feel relieved as I know my body is working hard to create this baby. 

Taking it day by day and keeping feet firmly on the ground! :hugs:


----------



## coco84

HollieQ said:


> So sorry for your loss but congratulations on your pregnancy xxxxxx
> 
> I too had a mmc 9 months ago, I was 10 weeks but baby stopped growing at 6. The months after it affected me worse than everything, so we'd only just started TTC again this month and I got my bfp straight away.
> 
> I too am nervous as hell!
> 
> I think positive thinking has to be the way to go :hugs:xxxx

Hey thanks for sharing your story, congrats on your new pregnancy:cloud9:

Its absoultley terrifying, every little twinge sends me into a panic again. 

Are you having an early scan? the thought about it makes me feel sick :nope:

I'm having one at 8 weeks so another 3 to go.


----------



## coco84

glaciergirl said:


> First off - Jo20072007 - so sorry to hear about what is happening to you. I hope you are getting lots of support:hugs:
> Secondly Coco - congrats on your new pg!! xx
> 
> I had a mmc last November and they thought baby stopped growing at 5/6 weeks, it was detected at a 10 week scan. I opted for a D&C as the consultant thought it would take longer for my body to miscarry naturally (no symptons of mc whatsoever). After my D&C they found the baby was 8 weeks and although the tests came back normal they think it had some kind of chromosone problem. D&C was best option for me as I was having an emotional breakdown and needed pg removed quickly - BUT i did get infections afterwards and was on antibiotics for about a month which caused me other problems.
> 
> I am in counselling now to treat my depression after the first mmc, and my new midwife arranged a scan at 6w+2 to help me along. Saw that everything was normal and baby had a hb :cloud9: That said I still worry about my coming and going of symptons and having another mmc - then suddenly like this morning, symptons strike and I was sick before breakfast! I cry at the time as I feel so sick (and tired all the time) but inside I feel relieved as I know my body is working hard to create this baby.
> 
> Taking it day by day and keeping feet firmly on the ground! :hugs:

Thanks for sharing your story and congrats on your new pregnancy, i bet it was so great to see the heartbeat on the screen

I think i was so concentrated on getting pregnant again now that i am just so worried, not sure if i would be able to cope with the same thing happening again


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

I'm the same, I had a mmc over two years ago. I was 14 weeks when I had my scan but babies heart had stopped at 7 weeks :( 

I was an emotional mess, I opted for a D&C but had to wait 3 days for it. In those 3 days I was constantly running to the loo thinking I must bleeding but nothing. I had absolutely no signs of mc and I still had pregnancy symptoms so as you can imagine I am also dreading my scan this time round. It's taken me over two years to want to try again, I don't think I will cope a second time :(


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Jo, so sorry that you are having to go through this too! I opted for the D&C last time as after 7 weeks my body was not wanting to accept the pregnancy had ended. I felt no pain after the op but I did bleed for 11 weeks after and almost had to have a repeat procedure to make sure they had removed everything but luckily it stopped and my period returned two weeks later. 

I think if I should ever have to go through a mmc again (god I hope this peanut is happy in there and wants to stay!) I will opt to wait for it to happen naturally, but unfortunately there is no way of knowing when that will happen.

I'm sure whatever you decide is right for you and I hope you get through this sad time xxx


----------



## danielle123

I had a m/c in August f 2010. I'm not 11 weeks pregnant. I worry allllllllllllllll the time. I have a regular appt tomorrow morning. Hopefully I'll get the doppler. I also have been really sick with having a bad head cold and 2 bad ear infections and they put me on medication. I'm worried it might do something to the baby. It's normal to worry, and to be honest lol it doesn't go away. I've worried every single day, and the days that I haven't i've been working and coming home and sleeping lol! what a life! I hope everything goes good for you!


----------



## HollieQ

Hope you are all feeling ok ladies this morning and worrying a little less. It is such an anxious time isn't it, i wonder how on earth my nerves will get through these next few weeks.

Some of you have mentioned that you are having an early scan this time round, I'm now beginning to think I would really like one (especially as I have my wedding in 8 weeks time, i need to know everything is ok for me to have a chance of remotely enjoying my wedding day, and if it's not ok, then for everything to have been sorted) Do i ask if there is a possibility I can ask for an early scan when i have my midwife booking in appointment? If they say no, I can always book a private one i guess.


----------



## coco84

Hey HollyQ

I am feeling the exact same as you, always worrying about every little twinge and pain, its driving me crazy. I am having an early scan at 8 weeks, it was midwife who arranged this for me, if you explain to her how worried you are they are usually pretty good, mine remembered me from last time round. I think it would be great if you can find out everything is ok before your wedding, what a great day you would have. Let me know how you get on!!! xxxx


----------



## justwaiting

I am 4.2wks after Mc in Nov and I'm so happy and so bloody scared at the same time. we found out at 11.5wks that baby had died at 9 weeks. Some how I wish it had died earlier like at 5wks or something which meant that I had a smaller worry period. I know I will worry until the day this LO is born but getting past that 9wks and still having a living baby is all I am hoping for. Small milestones I think for this pregnancy. My next step is 6 weeks and then 9 weeks and then 12wks so on and so on. I freak out everytime I get a cramp and I am also prodding my boobs all the time to make sure they still hurt.
I'm so emotional too I saw a pic of my cousin who is 3 wks behind what I would have been and just cried and cried. I said to dh i should be complaining about how fat I am right now! I'm jealous, I'm sad and although since saturday(test day) I have been feeling less empty, looking at her big belly her cradling it in every photo wearing tight dresses just plain hurts.

HollieQ I'm sure you can ask for an early scan your paying for it and after what we've been through a little reassurance can't hurt.

i'm so sorry for all your losses, it's so comforting knowing I'm not alone. We'll get through this together ladies 1 week at a time.


----------



## HollieQ

Coco84 thank you xx I'll definately talk to my midwife, this morning i tried to arrange my midwife booking in appointment through my doctors surgery but they told me they are having a new i.t system fitted and that I have to wait till a WEEK on friday to make the appointment! I think that's rubbish, been meaning to try to change doctor surgerys for a while, i think i will now! I'm going to ring the other surgery in the village in a bit. I think an 8 week scan like you're having would be ideal :flower:

Just waiting so sorry for your loss xxxxx :hugs: I think you're definately right, we'll get through this together, one week at a time.


----------



## justwaiting

Hi ladies how is it going? Where are you from?
any one having any symptoms so far or apptments or anything?
When will you be having your first scan, I have booked mine in for 6.3wks and then hopefully another at 9weeks and then one at 12 I'm paranoid and want to check everything is going well. 
Hollie did you end up getting into the dr's or changing surgeries?


----------



## Anidae

Hey girls, joining you a little late on this thread but this is the first time I have come across to this part of the forum as I've been in the First trimester section trying to pretend everything is fine and that it never happened but I am getting more and more stressed as time goes by- just like you girls, so I think it helps for me to come and talk with others in the same situation!

I had a MMC diagnosed at my 12 week scan in November too. Baby died at 8+2. I had a medical MC where you go into labour to pass it and then I was diagnosed as it having been a Molar pregnancy (AKA gestational trophoblastic disease). I had to have a D&C to remove the retained molar tumours and am now on follow up (weekly urine samples) to chack for relaps. I should not have got pregnant in this time but to be told to wait 6 months before TTC again is so so hard, especially when if I lived in Oz, they take a more relaxed approach and discharge you as soon as you are molar free. So . . . I am 5+6 today! so so nervous and just praying all will be OK when we have our scan 1 week today!

MMC is so cruel, I had no pain, no bleeding, I thought everything was OK, I even had a bump, turns out it was so big because I was growing molar tumours as big as a cluster of grapes!

I'm certain we will all have better experiences this time round!!!!

xxx


----------



## HollieQ

Hi Anidae, sorry to hear of your loss, and sorry to hear of your molar tumours that you suffered with :nope:. MMC are so cruel, I too didn't suspect a thing was wrong and never before have I ever felt such excitement turn to sadness at my scan like that :cry: But like you say I'm sure it'll be a better experience this time round for us all! :happydance: Brilliant news you've got a scan booked in a week too!




justwaiting said:


> Hollie did you end up getting into the dr's or changing surgeries?

No, I didn't change.. luckily I'd asked a close friend who used the new surgery's midwife and she said she was awful! So I'm sticking with my doctors (the midwife there was lovely last time) just means I have to wait that week to book my midwife appointment. Can't believe I'm only 5 weeks today, HOW slow can time go! My other half is really against me having an early scan :growlmad: He just says i need to calm down, but how can I have my wedding not knowing, it's ok for him, he just doesn't understand how scary it is believing that it's going to happen any minute. I'm going to talk to him tonight about it again, grr.

Hope you're ok? :flower:

EDITED! after posting just noticed my vegetable/fruit on my ticker has changed to an appleseed wooohoooo! Baba's growing in there! *fingers crossed* xx


----------



## justwaiting

Nice to meet you Anidae, so sorry for your loss. But fingers crossed for this time, what is a molar pregnancy exactly and what are ur chance of getting it again? I know the likely hood of miscarrying twice in a row is uncommon without an underlying medical condition but what about molar. Mmc is the worst I think it takes you completely by surprise and when u go for that 12 week scan and there is only a sac with a fetal pole or less within it hurts sooo much.
But we are pregnant again and we will have our babies come Nov. First trimester is good but the ladies in here understand why we freak out every now and then or why we go for extra scans, it's comforting and we need all the support we can get. 
You said something about Oz are you originally from there? I live in Canberra Oz


----------



## justwaiting

congrats on your appleseed Hollie, so exciting that they are growing day by day, I love those tickers iy's a good way to know how big they are getting.
I want 2 early us before my 12wk scan and our medical clinic bulk bills early scans so I wont have to pay to check up on my little baby.
Hollie why is you husband against it? Is he maybe afraid that if he sees a healthy heartbeat and then you lose it, it might hurt even more, might get too attached maybe? maybe you can go to the early ones alone if he doesn't want to?


----------



## willyandcourt

TTC 3 years. MMC June '10. Baby died around 8w. Carried up to 11w, then doc recommended a D&C (which I'm glad I did). BFP end of FEB. Now I'm 7 weeks!!! I'm very nervous, excited, and scared!!! Good luck to you ladies!


----------



## coco84

Welcome willyandcourt and anidae, sorry for your losses. xx

How is everyone feeling? i feel bit sicky now :(

Does anyone actually know how likley you are to have 2 MMC in a row? cant help thinking of what it would be like if it happened again :( i wish tri1 would hurry up and be over. Time is passing very slowly. 

xx


----------



## glaciergirl

Hi Coco - thanks for keeping us all upbeat!

My morning sickness has arrived with gusto when actually I thought it never would. I guess it all started in the middle of 7 weeks and I am now approaching 9 weeks and just lost my porridge oats that I had this morning :sick: I have 24 hour nausea which is made worse if I don't eat, and then when I want to eat I cannot as the food is so unappetizing. My poor OH says he will cook whatever I want to eat - but I don't know what that is. 

In my last pg, I had no symptons what to speak of apart from sore boobs, and odd faint nausea. This time round - I totally get how other pg women feel. Still doesn't stop me feeling a bit paranoid about having another MMC, but my midwife appt is next week so I'll ask here then. I am sure the odds are the same as last time (if a little increased), but it really is down to chance. 

take care :kiss:


----------



## spellfairy

Anidae said:


> Hey girls, joining you a little late on this thread but this is the first time I have come across to this part of the forum as I've been in the First trimester section trying to pretend everything is fine and that it never happened but I am getting more and more stressed as time goes by- just like you girls, so I think it helps for me to come and talk with others in the same situation!
> 
> I had a MMC diagnosed at my 12 week scan in November too. Baby died at 8+2. I had a medical MC where you go into labour to pass it and then I was diagnosed as it having been a Molar pregnancy (AKA gestational trophoblastic disease). I had to have a D&C to remove the retained molar tumours and am now on follow up (weekly urine samples) to chack for relaps. I should not have got pregnant in this time but to be told to wait 6 months before TTC again is so so hard, especially when if I lived in Oz, they take a more relaxed approach and discharge you as soon as you are molar free. So . . . I am 5+6 today! so so nervous and just praying all will be OK when we have our scan 1 week today!
> 
> MMC is so cruel, I had no pain, no bleeding, I thought everything was OK, I even had a bump, turns out it was so big because I was growing molar tumours as big as a cluster of grapes!
> 
> I'm certain we will all have better experiences this time round!!!!
> 
> xxx

just sending you a quick message as i shouldnt be on this thread iam not preg yet but trying after my mc at 19 weeks in jan. But i think this thread gives hope to us that other do get pregnant and i remember a few of you, like hollie glacier girl and just waiting...

Ok iam on here to say my AUnt had a molar pregnancy after her first child and she had to wait 6 months also, but she went on to have 3 more healthy beautiful children!!!


----------



## coco84

Thanks for sharing your story spellfairy, so sorry for your loss, i really hope you get your BFP again son! xx

I am actually feeling a bit better, done some research and having one MMC does not increase your chances of any other MC :) :) we have the same chance as anyone else 80% chance of normal pregnancy.....i like those odds. 

Hope you are all well ladies :)


----------



## willyandcourt

had a little scare today... started spotting. Went to the doc. She said it was old blood, not sure from what, and she checked my cervix. It was still closed. She also did an ultrasound. The baby has a heartbeat, but it's too early to measure the rate. There was no bleeding around the sac. Bloodwork was done, but I won't know any results until Monday. All is good news, but I'm nervous and scared right now. So... I guess I'm keeping my fingers crossed and in need of much prayer for God to do His work. I hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## coco84

Glad everything is ok hun

FX for you. xxxx


----------



## Anidae

justwaiting said:


> Nice to meet you Anidae, so sorry for your loss. But fingers crossed for this time, what is a molar pregnancy exactly and what are ur chance of getting it again? I know the likely hood of miscarrying twice in a row is uncommon without an underlying medical condition but what about molar. Mmc is the worst I think it takes you completely by surprise and when u go for that 12 week scan and there is only a sac with a fetal pole or less within it hurts sooo much.
> But we are pregnant again and we will have our babies come Nov. First trimester is good but the ladies in here understand why we freak out every now and then or why we go for extra scans, it's comforting and we need all the support we can get.
> You said something about Oz are you originally from there? I live in Canberra Oz

Thanks for the warm welcome all!

I don't live in Oz, UK based but here we have a very different health policy on the aftercare of Molar patients, we are not allowed to TTC for 6 months incase of relaps but in Oz you discharge your patients as soon as they get the all clear! So I thought that even though I live on the otherside of the world to you and have never even visited Oz! I'll go ahead and adopt their health policies as I like them more- hence being pregnant already when my 6 months isnt officially up until June. What a jail sentence tho!!!

I think the chance of getting a molar pregnancy in the first place is about 1 in 2000 but now I have an increased risk of about 1 in 50. 

I thought the molar pregnancy was very scary at first but it's really not, I got better quickly, it's so rare that doctors don't even know what it is. But is where 2 sperms fertilise one egg and instead of splitting into twins it causes an abnormality of the babies placenta where it takes over the world becoming tumourous/like a mole, it kills the baby (who was abnormal anyway and could not have survived) and then infects the mother but burrowing into the womb. I had a D&C to remove as much as possible but then you have to let your body get rid of the rest and if not you need to have Chemo. The good news is they are very very rare so I'm certainly not telling you any of this so you can worry incase you have one!!! I was only the 2nd patient my doctors surgery has ever had. just very very unlucky. I'm just rather traumatised, as we all are from our past experinces. But I do feel positive, lots of good can be found in what happened, hubby and I know how desperately we want a baby now and will be so so much more apreciative of the miracle when it does really happen for us and we have our little one in our arms!!!!! My sister also had an ectopic just 2 months after my molar, so I was able to be there for her far better than I could have if this whole thing was new to me. 

Nature can be so cruel but has a purpose, it is just ensuring we each get our perfect babies, but it may have to try a couple of times before it gets that right, and when we do get one, we will be so pleased of our journeys to get there because it will all be well worth it!

Best of luck to us all, we deserve it.

xxxxxx


----------



## Anidae

PS Coco84 I just looked at your signature strip and you are very similar to me, MMC in November 2010- (though it dgragged all through Dec/Jan after the MP diagnosis) and I am only 1 day behind you as your ticker says you are 6+2 and I am 6+1 today, that makes you due on 10.11.11 and me on 11.11.11. When is your early scan? Mine is on 24th March as I'm currently on holiday in the Maldives- very scary being on an isolated island knowing I could have a miscarriage but we booked it as our 'last' holiday before the birth of our previous baby (MMC) as I would have been almost 6 months now- ha ha but I am 6 weeks instead! how strange!

xx


----------



## Anidae

coco84 said:


> Welcome willyandcourt and anidae, sorry for your losses. xx
> 
> How is everyone feeling? i feel bit sicky now :(
> 
> Does anyone actually know how likley you are to have 2 MMC in a row? cant help thinking of what it would be like if it happened again :( i wish tri1 would hurry up and be over. Time is passing very slowly.
> 
> xx

I know! I wish we could just fast forward and each have our lovely little bumps!!!! This first trimester is just torture! x


----------



## coco84

Anidae said:


> PS Coco84 I just looked at your signature strip and you are very similar to me, MMC in November 2010- (though it dgragged all through Dec/Jan after the MP diagnosis) and I am only 1 day behind you as your ticker says you are 6+2 and I am 6+1 today, that makes you due on 10.11.11 and me on 11.11.11. When is your early scan? Mine is on 24th March as I'm currently on holiday in the Maldives- very scary being on an isolated island knowing I could have a miscarriage but we booked it as our 'last' holiday before the birth of our previous baby (MMC) as I would have been almost 6 months now- ha ha but I am 6 weeks instead! how strange!
> 
> xx

Wow we are very similar indeed :flower: dont have a date for scan yet but it will be between 8-9 weeks. 

Lucky you i hope you are having a great time on holiday :) relaxing is just what we need in this situation

What symptoms have you got? do you feel different to last time. 

I had scan at 11-12 weeks last time but baby had stopped growing at 7 weeks.

xxx


----------



## Deniz

I know what you feel. I had a mmc in July, and I was devastated. I never thought I would experience something like that. I was 10w pregnant when bleeding started, then I learned that my baby's size was just 6w. 

I got pregnant again in October, now I am 6 months pregnant; but i have been worried during all the time. I bought a doppler to listen baby's hb, i got extra private scans, i was deadly nervous before every uss check as well. I know it's very difficult to relax & enjoy your pregnancy after a mmc. I started not to worry & enjoy finally by my 20w as I can feel the baby movements then. I can suggest you to buy a doppler to feel alright until baby starts moving for a peace of mind. Good luck, have a healthy baby & pregnancy.


----------



## K4tiemay

Jo20072007 said:


> Hi all I'm sorry if this is the wrong place to put this ... But where is the right place I guess.
> I was told two days ago at my scan that the baby had died and now I'm struggling whether to wait and let it happen naturally or to go for a d&c. I have heard bad things about both so really needing people who have been through it to tell me their experience.
> Thank you x

Hi lovely,
Sorry for your loss - it's a horrible experience. I had mmc and went for medical management of miscarriage. That's not a d&c as far as I'm aware, but pessaries which you insert yourself at the hospital. I stayed there for about 6 hours and then went home.
It did hurt, like very bad period pains and passing the foetus etc was not nice. I'm glad I did it that way though, I wouldn't have wanted to wait indefinitely and the thought of either sitting in my house for ages just waiting, or getting on with my life and then passing my baby in work or a supermarket toilet seemed too horrible to bear. I can understand why people choose to wait and do it naturally though.
Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Anidae

K4tiemay said:


> Jo20072007 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all I'm sorry if this is the wrong place to put this ... But where is the right place I guess.
> I was told two days ago at my scan that the baby had died and now I'm struggling whether to wait and let it happen naturally or to go for a d&c. I have heard bad things about both so really needing people who have been through it to tell me their experience.
> Thank you x
> 
> Hi lovely,
> Sorry for your loss - it's a horrible experience. I had mmc and went for medical management of miscarriage. That's not a d&c as far as I'm aware, but pessaries which you insert yourself at the hospital. I stayed there for about 6 hours and then went home.
> It did hurt, like very bad period pains and passing the foetus etc was not nice. I'm glad I did it that way though, I wouldn't have wanted to wait indefinitely and the thought of either sitting in my house for ages just waiting, or getting on with my life and then passing my baby in work or a supermarket toilet seemed too horrible to bear. I can understand why people choose to wait and do it naturally though.
> Good luck :hugs:Click to expand...

Hi, I too am so so sorry to hear this, I had a MMC diagnosed at my scan and the baby died at 8+2. I opted for medical MC as already discribed, I went for this because I couldn;t bare the thought of carrying my baby around inside knowing that it was no longer with me. So it was a personal choice as I wanted it over as soon as possible so I could start to heal. The Medical MC was painful as essentially they induce you into labour and you 'deliver' the feotus. Very messy but you pass everything into a bed pan for testing. I held mine in my hand after passing it and felt a degree of closure. I then also had to have a D&C after my disease was diagnosed to remove retain placental tissues, That was less traumatic and relatively pain free, with bleeding lasting on average 10-14 days for most women. It is however surgery and there is a small risk of perforated uterus. You can still go on to have children if this happens but I was told it may involve a C section delivery due to scar tissue. So there is a little risk but majority of cases are fine! mine was great and I wish tbh that I had opted for the D&C from the start and missed out the Medical MC part. I did however get infections after both but far worse with my Medical MC for some reason.Both were easily fixed with antibiotics. So the choice is really yours. I would ask your doctor to give you an idea of how long it may take to pass naturally and if you can bear the thought, go down that route, otherwise I would opt for a D&C, although it is a surgical procedure, it is a routine op and almost all women who miscarry have a D&C. If you would like a definative- 'what would you do answer'- I would have a D&C. At least then you have a date of closure and a land mark from which to begin to heal and start to think about your future again. 
xxxxxxx


----------



## Anidae

coco84 said:


> Anidae said:
> 
> 
> PS Coco84 I just looked at your signature strip and you are very similar to me, MMC in November 2010- (though it dgragged all through Dec/Jan after the MP diagnosis) and I am only 1 day behind you as your ticker says you are 6+2 and I am 6+1 today, that makes you due on 10.11.11 and me on 11.11.11. When is your early scan? Mine is on 24th March as I'm currently on holiday in the Maldives- very scary being on an isolated island knowing I could have a miscarriage but we booked it as our 'last' holiday before the birth of our previous baby (MMC) as I would have been almost 6 months now- ha ha but I am 6 weeks instead! how strange!
> 
> xx
> 
> Wow we are very similar indeed :flower: dont have a date for scan yet but it will be between 8-9 weeks.
> 
> Lucky you i hope you are having a great time on holiday :) relaxing is just what we need in this situation
> 
> What symptoms have you got? do you feel different to last time.
> 
> I had scan at 11-12 weeks last time but baby had stopped growing at 7 weeks.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Hi,

Mine was diagnosed at my 12 week scan, which I actually had a 11 weeks I think, but baby died at 8+2. This time is feeling very similar I have to say. Last time I had all the right symptoms but that is because the disease the pregnancy had imitated a healthy pregnancy to avoid my body miscarrying it.

But my symptoms now include 
- sore nipples, started at 5 weeks
- Increased appitite, from 3 weeks to 6 weeks
- deacreased appitite and slight nausea at the smell of certain foods from 6 weeks to present 
- Extreme tiredness from 3 weeks to 5 weeks, now stopped

So not really too much symptoms right now but bang on track with my last pregnancy- which may not be a good thing- who knows. I haven't had real sickness yet and that started bang on 7 weeks last time so should only have 5 days to wait until I get that! But last time my sickness stopped at just over 8 weeks and in hindsight, I now know the baby died then, so perhaps the two were connected. I therefore think I might just freak if my symptoms go away, I'm clinging on to the small amount I have!!! Although I know it is normal for symptoms to come and go and not to be there at all and still to have a healthy pregnancy. But please god make this one work, I'll be 30 in July and it is sooooo important to me to be at least past the 12 week marker with a pregnancy by that point so my window is fast closing- it has to be this one! Oh sticky dust to us all!

Tell me about your symptoms!
xx

How about you? x


----------



## coco84

Well i have to say my symptoms are stronger this time round, which is comforting me a little. 

I have:
-Tender breasts, very sensitive nipples and they have grown
-Very tired still since about 4.5 weeks
-Indigestion, heartburn stopped last week, but very gassy
-nausea (didnt have this at all last time) been pretty bad over last 3 days, managed not to be sick though :)
-Hungry all the time, feel sick when i'm hungry
-Few cramps and twinges here and there. 
-a bit hot and izzy few times

So got quite a few there, i'm hoping that the nausea is a good sign as didnt have any last time. 

Everything seems to be a worry at the moment though, really hope everything works out for us both this time. 
xxx


----------



## Vicvicx

Hey ladies, can I join you?

I too had a mmc in October 2010. Found out at 12 week scan but baby had stopped developing at 7+5. Needless to say, we were gutted after 1.5 years of trying.

Sorry to hear of everyone's losses but also CONGRATS on all the new pregnancies!! :happydance:

I have an early scan booked for 28th March (next Monday) and wish it was this Monday. I am soooo terrified it will be the same result. :dohh:

My symptoms have more or less been identical as last time (which is scaring the hell out of me!!) Have sore bbs and nipples, bloating and tiredness. The only thing that is a bit different is very very slight waves of nausea but nothing major. Wish I had my head down the lavy lol


----------



## Anidae

coco84 said:


> Well i have to say my symptoms are stronger this time round, which is comforting me a little.
> 
> I have:
> -Tender breasts, very sensitive nipples and they have grown
> -Very tired still since about 4.5 weeks
> -Indigestion, heartburn stopped last week, but very gassy
> -nausea (didnt have this at all last time) been pretty bad over last 3 days, managed not to be sick though :)
> -Hungry all the time, feel sick when i'm hungry
> -Few cramps and twinges here and there.
> -a bit hot and izzy few times
> 
> So got quite a few there, i'm hoping that the nausea is a good sign as didnt have any last time.
> 
> 
> Everything seems to be a worry at the moment though, really hope everything works out for us both this time.
> xxx


Cool, yours are very similar to mine, I forgot to mention the dizzyness and hot flushes, plus I have the cramps too. Plus lots of bloatedness, thats the one I remember from last time too!

So we sound similar which is good! Mine just seem very mild, I think I'm just terrified of going for the scan!

xx


----------



## Anidae

Vicvicx said:


> Hey ladies, can I join you?
> 
> I too had a mmc in October 2010. Found out at 12 week scan but baby had stopped developing at 7+5. Needless to say, we were gutted after 1.5 years of trying.
> 
> Sorry to hear of everyone's losses but also CONGRATS on all the new pregnancies!! :happydance:
> 
> I have an early scan booked for 28th March (next Monday) and wish it was this Monday. I am soooo terrified it will be the same result. :dohh:
> 
> My symptoms have more or less been identical as last time (which is scaring the hell out of me!!) Have sore bbs and nipples, bloating and tiredness. The only thing that is a bit different is very very slight waves of nausea but nothing major. Wish I had my head down the lavy lol

Hi and welcome,

Sorry to hear of your loss also, but massive congrats on being pregnant. Your scan is just a few days after mine as mines on 24th march. I will be earllier than you though so maybe not so much for them to see. You seem to have all the same symptoms as Coco84 and I which is good! 

It is totally frightening thinking about your scan but at least we are having them early this time!

Good luck to us all and keep us posted on how it goes xxxx


----------



## coco84

Vicvicx said:


> Hey ladies, can I join you?
> 
> I too had a mmc in October 2010. Found out at 12 week scan but baby had stopped developing at 7+5. Needless to say, we were gutted after 1.5 years of trying.
> 
> Sorry to hear of everyone's losses but also CONGRATS on all the new pregnancies!! :happydance:
> 
> I have an early scan booked for 28th March (next Monday) and wish it was this Monday. I am soooo terrified it will be the same result. :dohh:
> 
> My symptoms have more or less been identical as last time (which is scaring the hell out of me!!) Have sore bbs and nipples, bloating and tiredness. The only thing that is a bit different is very very slight waves of nausea but nothing major. Wish I had my head down the lavy lol

Welcome to the forum hun:flower:

Congrats on your pregnancy:happydance:

Its really nice to have others in the same situation to talk to. I wont be having a scan till after 30th because i'm away on hol, so will be over 8 weeks maybe even 9 when i get scan, i wanted it that way though, want to be sure we can see something and there are no doubts. 

Cant wait to hear how you ladies get on at scans, your symptoms sound good hun, my nausea seems to come every second day. 

xxxx


----------



## Vicvicx

Hey ladies, thanks for the welcome :hugs:

I have had such a weird feeling in my tummy today. Prob tmi but have you ever needed to pass wind but can't so have held it in? You know that feeling like you have been holding one in all day? Its kind of like that?? Weird!! :wacko:


----------



## Vicvicx

P.S, i have got a blueberry in my ticker now!! Yay!!! 

Strange what things get us excited :happydance:


----------



## HollieQ

Hi ladies and congratulations to you newbies! :happydance:.

Yes Vicvics I've had that from week 4!

Unfortunately I started brown spotting last night and although it's eased I don't feel very positive again this time round. I have a doctors appointment at 12 and i guess i'll just take it from there.. :cry: My symptoms are still very strong and I got a strong bfp again on a test 2 days ago :blush: not reasurred by the small cramps i'm having though :cry:


----------



## Vicvicx

Hey Hollie. How did you get on at your appointment?

I hope all is well :hugs: Don't know if it helps much but my friend had brown spotting quite often. Apparently if it is brown then it's old blood and nothing to worry about at all. (always easier said when it is someone else tho).


----------



## HollieQ

Thankyou vicvicx xxxxxxx :hugs: and thatnks for the reassurance, it does seem common (fx!).

The doctor referred me to the epu, i've got an early scan booked for 10:30am tomorrow morning x


----------



## HopeAlways

I just got my :bfp: this morning and it was a complete surprise!!!! I had a miscarriage in December and we went back to TTC after one normal cycle. They all ended in :bfn: and I was devastated. We decided to take a break for one month and BAMMM :bfp: this morning. I wasn't even going to test this month but the last few days I've had sore boobs, mild nausea and extreme fatigue. I am extremely nervous since the miscarriage in December. It was a missed miscarriage and the MD said she couldn't find an exact reason. It was just "one of those things" she said. Here we are again and I am so AFRAID but trying to enjoy every second. Ofcourse there are always risks but if we live our lives afraid, we will miss everything. Good luck to everyone and a truly wish all of us a health & happy 9 months!!!!


----------



## fides

hope, congratulations!!!! i remember you from the loss sections. we were the same way - three BFNs after our m/c, so i gave up, devestated, and we happened to dtd on just the right day for our bfp. so happy for you!!!


----------



## HopeAlways

Fides, that is awesome!!! I love hearing great stories. :winkwink:

I hope we all have healthy and happy 9 months. Ofcourse I am nervous and afraid of another miscarriage but I need to stay positive and enjoy every second. I don't want to regret wasting every day being afraid or living my life like something will go wrong. With that said I will feel much better once we make it past 8 weeks, which is when we lost our last little angel.

Happy dance for us!!!! :dance:


----------



## Vicvicx

HollieQ said:


> Thankyou vicvicx xxxxxxx :hugs: and thatnks for the reassurance, it does seem common (fx!).
> 
> The doctor referred me to the epu, i've got an early scan booked for 10:30am tomorrow morning x

Hey misses, how did you get on at your scan? Had my fx'd for you all day :winkwink:


----------



## Vicvicx

Hi Hopealways. Massive congrats on your :bfp: hun x

Know exactly how you feel, try to be positive but can't chase away the negative feelings. I have an early scan booked for Monday and its already as if I have prepared myself for bad news. :dohh: but still totally hopefule and excited at the same time!! Crazy!!

Must just be natural after a mmc (and mc) i guess.


----------



## fides

Aww, Vic, let's prepare for good news: Your baby is fine, and you'll even get to see a nice, strong heartbeat, and everything is going to go really really well on Monday!

Yeah, i was nervous and expecting the worst too at my own scan, so guess that makes me a hypocrite, lol.


----------



## Vicvicx

Aww thanks fides :hugs: I know, think I need a firm kick up the butt.

It's amazing how you always thought you would enjoy every part of a pregnancy but all we seem to do is wish it away, looking for the next milestone!!


----------



## nypage1981

Hello ladies- 

I TTC for almost 2 years total with a MMC in 09. We saw Heartbeat twice and then had a scan at 9 weeks and it had stopped like a day after I saw the flicker again at 6.5weeks. Since the MC it had been over a year of TTC and finally am now. I started brown spotting at around 5 weeks and prepared for the worst again but my scan showed baby and heartbeat. Still, I wasnt too hopeful. A week later, another scan showed baby and heart beat and growth of 7 days. This was nice, but I still knew it could fail. Then I went a few weeks without one and still spot brown. Well, yesterday I was ready to hear that it was a MMC again but they found the HB externally on doppler. My doctor was not concerned with ordering a scan since we heard the HB at 160. Doctor said dont worry about the brown, it is obviously not affecting the baby. Im so happy but still scared.....I wish I knew when we could relax because hearing/seeing the heartbeat is still not allowing me to breathe any easier!


----------



## HollieQ

Congratulations Hopealways!!! :happydance:



Vicvicx said:


> HollieQ said:
> 
> 
> Thankyou vicvicx xxxxxxx :hugs: and thatnks for the reassurance, it does seem common (fx!).
> 
> The doctor referred me to the epu, i've got an early scan booked for 10:30am tomorrow morning x
> 
> Hey misses, how did you get on at your scan? Had my fx'd for you all day :winkwink:Click to expand...

Vicvicx my scan went ooookay, as i imagined, they couldn't see much but there was a sac with an 'echo' inside it, measuring right for my dates, minus a few days because i ovulated late, i have to go back again in 2 weeks to see how things are progressing, the same as in my last pregnancy, fx this time it goes better! xxx


----------



## Vicvicx

Thats great news Hollie, as long as everything is measuring where it should :thumbup: Next one will be even better x 

Hi nypage, huge gongrats hun :happydance: That sounds great too!! Apparently after you have heard a heartbeat especially as far on as 10 weeks, the percentages of anything going wrong are really really low so chin up, everything will be great!!! :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks vic! I, like you, just had it all worked up in my head each of these 3 times that ive gone in, expecting there to be no heartbeat. I've sobbed each time also out of serious surprise. It is shocking and amazing what can be, so just be hopeful for monday. 

I hope that we can all get to 13 weeks or thereabouts, and feel relief and begin to enjoy this. I wouldn't wish this anxiety and fear on anyone and am super jealous of the women who are more naive and confident right away. 

I realized yesterday I wasn't even expecting to get to 11 weeks when my doctor asked if i've scheduled NT genetic screen ultrasound. I told him I would not be scheduling that very far in advance since I never see myself that far! He thinks im nuts, no joke.


----------



## amitootold

Hi

I m/c Sept 09 at 7 weeks. Was told after tests last year I had a 1% chance of getting pregnant naturally. I lost 21lbs in weight and all of a sudden, I'm pregnant. Has come as a real big shock. I had accepted that at 41, I would not have a family. I feel awful saying it but I swing from worry about m/c, downs, birth defects to actually wishing it had never happened as I am happy with the way things are in my life at the moment. I think it is just fear though. I daren't be happy until I know things are going to be ok and I am over the first 3 months.


----------



## willyandcourt

amitootold said:


> Hi
> 
> I m/c Sept 09 at 7 weeks. Was told after tests last year I had a 1% chance of getting pregnant naturally. I lost 21lbs in weight and all of a sudden, I'm pregnant. Has come as a real big shock. I had accepted that at 41, I would not have a family. I feel awful saying it but I swing from worry about m/c, downs, birth defects to actually wishing it had never happened as I am happy with the way things are in my life at the moment. I think it is just fear though. I daren't be happy until I know things are going to be ok and I am over the first 3 months.

I can relate to the same fear and worries as I've had a MC last year June '10 (Age 36). I'm pregnant again, but really scared that I'll have another MC. Only time will tell how things will turn out.


----------



## nypage1981

Congrats on your pregnancies ladies- I am pretty sure the only possible thing we can do at this point is think positive, send positive thoughts to our baby, and maybe talk to it? That all sounds like a load of crap im sure but lets just let our babies know that we do have faith in them. Hey, they do studies showing talking to plants and flowers makes them grow better so why not give it a shot! I have tried talking to this one and so far im making it past my MC previously so I am just going with it !


----------



## Anidae

nypage1981 said:


> Hello ladies-
> 
> I TTC for almost 2 years total with a MMC in 09. We saw Heartbeat twice and then had a scan at 9 weeks and it had stopped like a day after I saw the flicker again at 6.5weeks. Since the MC it had been over a year of TTC and finally am now. I started brown spotting at around 5 weeks and prepared for the worst again but my scan showed baby and heartbeat. Still, I wasnt too hopeful. A week later, another scan showed baby and heart beat and growth of 7 days. This was nice, but I still knew it could fail. Then I went a few weeks without one and still spot brown. Well, yesterday I was ready to hear that it was a MMC again but they found the HB externally on doppler. My doctor was not concerned with ordering a scan since we heard the HB at 160. Doctor said dont worry about the brown, it is obviously not affecting the baby. Im so happy but still scared.....I wish I knew when we could relax because hearing/seeing the heartbeat is still not allowing me to breathe any easier!

Thats amazing news I hope so much that it continues to stick for you xxxxxx


----------



## Anidae

Hey girls, well I had my scan today and all seemed OK, we had a little heart beat, I'm in shock. But I posted about it in it's own thread so please see how I went on. I need to learn to relax a little!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vicvicx

willyandcourt said:


> amitootold said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I m/c Sept 09 at 7 weeks. Was told after tests last year I had a 1% chance of getting pregnant naturally. I lost 21lbs in weight and all of a sudden, I'm pregnant. Has come as a real big shock. I had accepted that at 41, I would not have a family. I feel awful saying it but I swing from worry about m/c, downs, birth defects to actually wishing it had never happened as I am happy with the way things are in my life at the moment. I think it is just fear though. I daren't be happy until I know things are going to be ok and I am over the first 3 months.
> 
> I can relate to the same fear and worries as I've had a MC last year June '10 (Age 36). I'm pregnant again, but really scared that I'll have another MC. Only time will tell how things will turn out.Click to expand...

Hey ladies, massive congrats :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Vicvicx

Anidae said:


> Hey girls, well I had my scan today and all seemed OK, we had a little heart beat, I'm in shock. But I posted about it in it's own thread so please see how I went on. I need to learn to relax a little!!!!!!!!

Awwe, thats great news :hugs: Like you say, time to relax (easier said than done) but thats one mountain climbed and out the way. Yay!!! Bring on the next lol :dohh:


----------



## nypage1981

Yay anidae and thanks for the well wishes! 

I went to the doc again today. I went potty and there was this blob of dark brown. Come ONNNN. So he said come in, we will listen for heart beat again. We heard it and thats nice, but im just not sure its convincing me! I need to settle down too. I wish there was like "prozac for pregnant ladies" or something to take!


----------



## Vicvicx

nypage1981 said:


> Yay anidae and thanks for the well wishes!
> 
> I went to the doc again today. I went potty and there was this blob of dark brown. Come ONNNN. So he said come in, we will listen for heart beat again. We heard it and thats nice, but im just not sure its convincing me! I need to settle down too. I wish there was like "prozac for pregnant ladies" or something to take!

Och big :hugs: Nature is so bloody cruel sometimes, making you worry like that :dohh:

Great thungs are good and I'm sure all will be absolutely fine.

PS if you find out about the prozac, be sure and share your knowledge lol


----------



## HopeAlways

Haha!!!! I wouldn't recommend starting Prozac girls. It might be ok to stay on if you were already taking it and being monitored by a physician. Sometimes the risks of untreated depression are higher than taking the meds, but otherwise antidepressants have risks during pregnancy: low birth weight, heart defects, preterm delivery, etc... I hate to get all technical on you but just thought you should know since it came up.


----------



## fides

anidae, congrats on the great scan!


----------



## glaciergirl

Hey everyone!
Just wanted to say massive congrats to HopeAlways for that longwanted BFP!! I remember you from TTCAL so you are very welcome here!
Also congrats to all those ladies, Hoolie and Anidae and NYPage for healthy scans - must be so amazing to see a good scan and have a bit of hope again, stay positive ladies xx

I had my midwife booking in Appt on Friday and have to say it was brilliant. I have the team leader, and she is obviously very experienced in dealing with women who have had mc. She didn't barge in with questions about breastfeeding and where I wanted to give birth (which is what happened last time, and the baby had already mmc but I wasn't aware). We just agreed that certain things did not need to be discussed until after dating scan - which made me feel a lot more relaxed. 

I hope you all have equally good experiences with your own midwives - don't be afraid to be honest and say that there are certain things that can be left to discuss later. For me that was what really messed me up last time - all the planning, building up hopes and dates - so I have avoided all of that, I don't even know my due date, lol!!

Quick up date on Symptons (had virtually none last time):
24 hour Nausea started from 6 weeks
Extreme tiredness (going to bed at 9pm every day!) from 6 weeks till now
Morning sickness - I am vomiting in the mornings after breakfast 3-4 times a week from 7 weeks to now (10 weeks). So yes toilet bowl is familiar!
Very sore bigger boobs + nipples
Sensitive abdomen and bloating
Only really eating carbohydrates to keep nausea away, lol! Only Batchelors Supernoodles keep the sickness away strangely!!

Take care everyone xx


----------



## Vicvicx

Hey guys, hope everyone is doing well :hi:

Well, I had an early scan this morning and everything looks good so far. Got to see the heartbeat and gummy bear measured about 7+2 so seems to be right on track!!! :happydance::happydance:

I was sooo nervous and really thought it would be bad news again. The midwife seemed to take forever but finally said it was good news :cloud9:


----------



## fides

glacier, so glad you had a wonderful appt!

Vic, congrats again on the scan!!


----------



## willyandcourt

Gotta' ask... how are each of you dealing with the emotional turmoil that goes along with being pregnant after miscarriage? I know everyone is different, but some days I feel like a basket case. I just would like some ideas as to how to pass the time and get through this critical period. I hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## HopeAlways

Congrats everyone! I love hearing good news.


----------



## coco84

Hey ladies! 

Sad update from me. Had a scan on thursday. very shocked to find out we are expecting IDENTICAL TWINS. unfortunatly neither of babies had a heartbeat so we are having rescan on thursday to confirm. 

we are heartbroken at the moment. 

xx


----------



## Vicvicx

So sorry to hear that Coco hun :hugs:

Hope all goes as smoothly as it possibly can for you xx


----------



## Vicvicx

willyandcourt said:


> Gotta' ask... how are each of you dealing with the emotional turmoil that goes along with being pregnant after miscarriage? I know everyone is different, but some days I feel like a basket case. I just would like some ideas as to how to pass the time and get through this critical period. I hope all is well with everyone!

Just hoping for the best I suppose! Its sooo hard to try and enjoy being pregnant. I don't know about you but I seem to be wishing the time away, praying to get to the magical 12 weeks :dohh:

I wish we were blissfully ignorant to the negative possibility of pregnancy and get to enjoy it more.

I have had one early scan and all was well but bubs measured 7+2. The last time bubs stopped growing at 7+5 so it has not reassured me much. I am thinking of having a private scan done in the next couple of weeks as I don't think I can wait another 3/4 weeks to be sure everything is ok.

I think having a scan is the best way to help me get through without losing my mind totally :wacko:


----------



## willyandcourt

So sorry to hear of your news coco84. I know there's no words anyone can say to make things better. I will pray that God will work everything out for you according to His plan and give you peace that passes all understanding.


----------



## nypage1981

Hi girls-

coco im sorry, let us know, maybe you aren't as far as you think...is that possible? 

Willy- honestly, the thing that got me through this time has been my doppler that we bought. I had a scan at 7 weeks and since then, just heard baby at doctor's at 10 weeks so we bought our own. Listen every single day and it really really helps. 

Just had my NT genetic screen ultrasound today. Haven't had one for over 4 weeks and was soooooooo nervous. I have a baby! Yayayayay. I am amazed at the way it looks like a baby now. My NT measurement was good, baby's HB was good. Movin around a bit, seemed like a positive experience to me, and I hope I can relax now. Even at 12 weeks, i still can't! Its very very tough to still think nothing will happen...what is wrong with me?!?!


----------



## Vicvicx

Hey great news nypage!! :thumbup:

Really happy for you xx :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Thank you! Congrats on yours as well:)


----------



## HopeAlways

Wonderful news!!!!!


----------



## glaciergirl

Woohoo NYPage1981!! :happydance:
Congrats, looks like a healthy and lively baby xx

Coco- haven't heard any further from you, but you are very much in my thoughts. I really hope you get some good news on Thursday :hugs:

As for me my NT and Dating scan is on Monday 11th April at 3pm. I really hope there is a live and kicking baby in there - i guess you just don't know :shrug:

Hugs to everyone xx


----------



## Vicvicx

glaciergirl said:


> Woohoo NYPage1981!! :happydance:
> Congrats, looks like a healthy and lively baby xx
> 
> Coco- haven't heard any further from you, but you are very much in my thoughts. I really hope you get some good news on Thursday :hugs:
> 
> As for me my NT and Dating scan is on Monday 11th April at 3pm. I really hope there is a live and kicking baby in there - i guess you just don't know :shrug:
> 
> Hugs to everyone xx

Of course there will be :thumbup: Monday will be here before you know it :hugs:


----------



## maybee

I had a mmc in dec 09- opted for medical management which involved taking various tablets to induce the miscarriage. Spent the day in hospital where the midwives were lovely then home in the evening. Had weeks of heavy bleeding but other than that few other problems. 

So hard hearing of all these mmc- but thought i would give you all a bit of hope- I gave birth to my little boy on 6th January this year. Spent the whole 9 months a nervous wreck constantly worrying that something would go wrong but it didn't. It's hard when you're going through it but stay strong. Its so worth the months of worry. 

Take care each one of you! X


----------



## nypage1981

Thank you and im sorry about your loss May. Hope you are enjoying your new little bundle.

Glacie- how did your scan go? 

Coco- how are you doing?


----------



## willyandcourt

I bought a fetal doppler last year, but haven't learned how to use it. The instructions are very vague. I think I've got sense enough to use it, but I'm not sure how to tell the difference between my heartbeat and the baby's. I know mine is supposed to be slower, but sometimes mine runs really fast when I'm nervous or BP is up. I hope all is well with everyone. I haven't been on here in a while.


----------



## Vicvicx

Congrats on your bubs maybee :hugs:

How did the scan go Glaciergirl??

I have a doppler also and have managed to find the heartbeat already. It was sooo great to hear it as I was starting to have doubts again but all seems well. It is really hard to find (I gave myself a sore tummy with all the prodding) :dohh:

It is really low down, just at the hair line and the doppler has to be angled in funny directions to get down and under the bone but def worth the wait. Hope you can find the heartbeat Willyandcourt x


----------



## Vicvicx

willyandcourt said:


> I bought a fetal doppler last year, but haven't learned how to use it. The instructions are very vague. I think I've got sense enough to use it, but I'm not sure how to tell the difference between my heartbeat and the baby's. I know mine is supposed to be slower, but sometimes mine runs really fast when I'm nervous or BP is up. I hope all is well with everyone. I haven't been on here in a while.

Not sure how far along you are but if it helps:

I'm 9.4 weeks - Put the doppler on your breast bone and listen to your own heart so you know roughly what yours sounds like. Then start on the hairline at your pubic bone and push relatively hard downwards. 
Very slowly, angle the doppler it all directions. You will hear the placenta (whooshing sound) and your heartbeat in several places but bubs is usually just to the side of or under your own.

Move around the top of the hairline and try all angles (or slightly higher if you are further along). I had to push quite hard to start with but think my uterus is rising now so don't have to go that hard anymore.

Baby's heartbeat will sound like a train or a galloping horse and much faster than your own. You will def know when you hear it.

I didn't think much of the instructions either and underestimated just how far down bubs was but hope this helps a bit. :thumbup:


----------



## Vicvicx

Sorry, just seen you are over 10 weeks on your ticker :dohh:


----------



## willyandcourt

Thanks. I'll try it this evening when I get home from work. Another question. I've read in various places that having a full bladder is helpful. At the doc's office, they didn't say one way or another. What do you think?


----------



## Vicvicx

They do recommend a full bladder but I have only ever found it with an empty one. :dohh: I would try both!!

Let us know how you get on x


----------



## willyandcourt

I tried it when I got home and got to hear the baby's heartbeat. I wasn't coordinated enough to count it myself and the doppler wasn't registering a number. I thought it was neat how I could hear my pulse in one area and the baby's in another just slightly off to the side of where I could hear mine. At one point, I heard both at the same time and what I believe to be placental noise (whooshing), so I'm thinking it's a little early to get a good count on the baby's. But... I did hear it and could definitely tell a difference. Mine was slower and the baby's was definitely faster and like some of you said "sounds like a galloping horse". And my bladder wasn't exactly full.


----------



## fides

awww, that's great, willy! yay!


----------



## Vicvicx

Thats great willy, so pleased for you hun :hugs:


----------



## nlz2468

so sorry coco my thoughts are with you and your OH! I can't imagen the pain and heartache you are in! I had a mmc in january 09 found out at 12week scan baby had stopped growing at 10.5weeks it was devestating for me! this time round i am very nervous i had an early scan last week and saw babys heartbeat but i am still very much worried that history is going to repeat its self! im praying everything will be ok this time but its so hard to hold on to hope when you have been through the trauma of losing a child! I dread ultrasounds and get so worked up about them now :( i just want to be able to enjoy my pregnancy like most woman but the thought is always in the back of my mind! x


----------



## HopeAlways

nlz2468 said:


> so sorry coco my thoughts are with you and your OH! I can't imagen the pain and heartache you are in! I had a mmc in january 09 found out at 12week scan baby had stopped growing at 10.5weeks it was devestating for me! this time round i am very nervous i had an early scan last week and saw babys heartbeat but i am still very much worried that history is going to repeat its self! im praying everything will be ok this time but its so hard to hold on to hope when you have been through the trauma of lossing a child! x

I am going through a similar situation. In December I suffered a missed mc. We found out at 10 weeks but the baby died at 8 weeks. I am preggo again and currently 6+ weeks (almost 7). Yesterday I started to spot for under an hour. I went to the MD and the nurse practioner did an ultrasound. They saw the baby and the heartbeat, which is awesome! But they also found a subchorionic bleed which explains the spotting. 2 NP's said these types of bleed happen all the time and usually dissolve on their own. I hope they are right but I am obviously at a higher risk for a mc. If the bleed gets larger than it can cause the placenta to detach and lead to a mc. I am praying hard it doesn't happen. I have another appt with my actual MD on monday. I hope the bleed is gone or at least getting smaller. 

I wish us all healthy pregnancies!! Good luck


----------



## fides

prayers for you, hope, and for all those who are worried about losing again.


----------



## mummylove

prayers r with u


----------



## glaciergirl

Hi Everyone

Thanks for all your lovely posts enquiring about my scan. :flower:
As you can see in my scan pic I have a lovely baby bouncing about inside and it stayed in the perfect position for the NT Scan and even some photos. Also just got my NT results through yesterday (a week later) and I have a low risk for DS. Phew! It also measured a day ahead so now due date is 21st October. 

DH and I are still in shock tbh! After the scan we had the evening together but for the rest of the week, I had trips to London for meetings and then a 2 day conference. All made worse by the fact my MS got progressively worse, so went to GP and got prescribed Milk of Magnesia which has been a miracle cure for me. I am actually starting to eat again now! Having not had much time together since the scan, both of us are still stunned by the result but we are so happy its finally working out for us. 

Hope everyone else is progressing well and my thoughts and prayers are with those that are going through some uncertain times xx :kiss:


----------



## Anidae

HopeAlways said:


> nlz2468 said:
> 
> 
> so sorry coco my thoughts are with you and your OH! I can't imagen the pain and heartache you are in! I had a mmc in january 09 found out at 12week scan baby had stopped growing at 10.5weeks it was devestating for me! this time round i am very nervous i had an early scan last week and saw babys heartbeat but i am still very much worried that history is going to repeat its self! im praying everything will be ok this time but its so hard to hold on to hope when you have been through the trauma of lossing a child! x
> 
> I am going through a similar situation. In December I suffered a missed mc. We found out at 10 weeks but the baby died at 8 weeks. I am preggo again and currently 6+ weeks (almost 7). Yesterday I started to spot for under an hour. I went to the MD and the nurse practioner did an ultrasound. They saw the baby and the heartbeat, which is awesome! But they also found a subchorionic bleed which explains the spotting. 2 NP's said these types of bleed happen all the time and usually dissolve on their own. I hope they are right but I am obviously at a higher risk for a mc. If the bleed gets larger than it can cause the placenta to detach and lead to a mc. I am praying hard it doesn't happen. I have another appt with my actual MD on monday. I hope the bleed is gone or at least getting smaller.
> 
> I wish us all healthy pregnancies!! Good luckClick to expand...

Hey I just wanted to say that I was diagnosed as having a subchorionic bleed at 8 weeks and so doctor said to take it easy for 2 weeks e.g. no lifting, no sex ect so as not to agrovate it and I had a scan a few days ago now 10 weeks, and it has reabsorbed! they are so much more common than we realise, just that many people are not diagnosed as they do not bleed outwardly and simply reabsorb in the vast majority of cases. They really can be nothing to much to worry about. Wishing you lots of sticky dust, keep us posted xxx


----------



## glaciergirl

Anidae - this latest scan must have reassured you immensely. Such great news!
:thumbup:


----------



## HopeAlways

Thank you everyone for your thoughts and prayers. I go back this afternoon for another ultrasound and exam by my MD. I am hoping the bleed has started to reabsorb or my MD has a plan. So very afraid to lose this baby. I will keep you all posted.


----------



## Vicvicx

HopeAlways said:


> Thank you everyone for your thoughts and prayers. I go back this afternoon for another ultrasound and exam by my MD. I am hoping the bleed has started to reabsorb or my MD has a plan. So very afraid to lose this baby. I will keep you all posted.

Good luck at your app hope, although i'm sure you won't need it at all. BUT some sticky dust never goes a miss :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## HopeAlways

Well, the appointment didn't get well. The baby didn't grow and they couldn't find a heartbeat. The clot was gone but they found a second yolk sak which meant identical twins. They think something happened during the cell division. Since this is my second miscarriage in 4 months my MD sent us for genetic testing. My d&c is scheduled for tomorrow afternoon. I am so heartbroken. I really thought this time the bean was going to last. Instead we sent up 2 angels to heaven to be with our last baby. Plus I still feel pregnant with all the symptoms. ;-(


----------



## fides

oh, no, hope - i am so, so sorry!! :hugs: :(


----------



## nlz2468

sorry to hear the sad news hope! my thoughts are with you at this difficult time :hugs:
I can't begin to imagen what your going through being through it myself one time is bad enough on its self but to go through it again and again the heartache must be unbelievable. I'm glad your getting genetic testing done finally now and that will give you reasurence to know the outcome of that! i really hope you have a baby of your own to cherish one day! prays are with you hun xx


----------



## willyandcourt

Hope - sorry to hear of your news. Know that my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## HopeAlways

Thank you. It is very difficult for us right now. I can't sleep and want answers but I have a feeling the genetic testing isn't going to help much. What if our genes just don't mesh? Than we will never be able to have our own children. Such a nightmare. I feel I am going down this never ending hole and will never make it out the same. I am praying every second for this to go away and it all to be a bad dream. But it's my reality and I truly can't believe it's all happening again.


----------



## Vicvicx

Oh no Hope, I'm so so sorry :hugs::hugs:

I doubt that anything or any words will make you feel better right now xx

You make sure you look after and be kind to yourself and give yourself time to grieve and get through this difficult time hun :hugs:

I hope the results from the next lot of tests gives you the best news possible. Let us know how that goes. Will be thinking of you :hugs2:


----------



## nypage1981

Sorry, hope. I wish for a smooth recovery for you.


----------



## Anidae

HopeAlways said:


> Well, the appointment didn't get well. The baby didn't grow and they couldn't find a heartbeat. The clot was gone but they found a second yolk sak which meant identical twins. They think something happened during the cell division. Since this is my second miscarriage in 4 months my MD sent us for genetic testing. My d&c is scheduled for tomorrow afternoon. I am so heartbroken. I really thought this time the bean was going to last. Instead we sent up 2 angels to heaven to be with our last baby. Plus I still feel pregnant with all the symptoms. ;-(

I'm so incredibly sorry and am heartbroken for you. I was hoping so hard that everything would be OK for you. I am pleased you will have the genetic councelling and pray you get some answers from it. Nature seems so cruel at times like this. Thinking of you both xxx


----------



## glaciergirl

HopeAlways - my thoughts are with you at this time. I am so sorry you are having to go through this all over again. I really hope you get some answers with the genetic testing - we're all thinking of you xx


----------



## HopeAlways

Thanks everyone. It is a tough time and I don't really know what to do with myself. We are moving to a new home in 2 days and I can't even get excited about that. Plus I am a little sore and not really getting the necessary packing done. Such a nightmare.


----------

